# Lake of the woods Fishing



## sniper88 (Apr 19, 2003)

I was at lake of the woods a few weeks ago on a thursday me and my grandfather and 2 uncles decided to go out for a few hours before we went home and I had heard on the Marine Band that some people were catching fish (in a certain spot that i do not want to disclose)but i will say that it is somewhere near arnesons's. So we decided to head that way. We drifted probably 25 or more times in 4 hours and we caught 16 fish. I caught a 24" (5.1lbs) and my uncle caught a 26"(6.1lbs) and the rest of our fish were all over 1 lbs. It was strange for that time of the year because as many people know the fishing hasn't been very active this year and we finally found where the fish were. We were fishing 3-7' of water. Just thought i could be helpful to anyone headed out fishing in the near future. good luck!


----------

